# Da Vinci Masterpiece Leonardo Cigar Review - Well worth the price of admission.



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I was very surprised to find out this cigar would be so good for the little I paid for it, it is very well put together and looks very nice, the dr...

Read the full review here: Da Vinci Masterpiece Leonardo Cigar Review - Well worth the price of admission.


----------

